# Calibration Questions



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I've read numerous threads/articles on speaker calibration, and have calibrated my system using the AVIA DVD. Two questions that I have
are:
1. Is the correct procedure to run a test tone to say the LF speaker
and set the MASTER volume control on the receiver to 75db measured with an SPL meter, and then set the remaining speaker levels to 75db using the receivers internal speaker level adjust menu?

2. What's the best way to improve/increase center channel dialog with
out overpowering the room with the loud sounds/volume from action scenes? I have tried increaseing the center channel level + 3 db, but 
that doesn't seem to improve the dialog level.
Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jsmith216 said:


> 1. Is the correct procedure to run a test tone to say the LF speaker
> and set the MASTER volume control on the receiver to 75db measured with an SPL meter, and then set the remaining speaker levels to 75db using the receivers internal speaker level adjust menu?


Yes that's correct, set the master volume and adjust with the speaker level ....Does your AVR has autocalibration???, you can start with that too.



> 2. What's the best way to improve/increase center channel dialog with
> out overpowering the room with the loud sounds/volume from action scenes? I have tried increaseing the center channel level + 3 db, but that doesn't seem to improve the dialog level.Thanks for any assistance.


Well this is alittle more complicated, what you did increasing 3db is to make it louder than the rest of the speakers ...Do you have any accoustic treatments in your room???, I'm sure that will help.

What receiver, speakers are you using??? ...Can you describe a little your setup, room, etc.???


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

On part two, are you having trouble understanding the audio, regardless of how high you turn it up, or are you looking to be able to turn down the entire system while still having the dialog loud enough to hear (say, to keep the noise down for sleeping kids/neighbors)?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replys!
I have a Harman Kardon receiver, Axiom bookshelf, center, surround and subwoofer speakers. I've tried the auto calibration, but it sets the speakers to large. I have tyhem set to small with the crossover set at 80Hz.
I've turned on the "night mode" within the receiver menu, and that seems to help improve the dialog level without the overpowering action scenes. Also using an Oppo DVD player.


----------

